# Why is CC buttercomb so expensive?



## miko (May 28, 2008)

What's the difference between CC buttercomb and other combs at petstores? From the pictures online, they look the same. Just a regular comb right? Can anyone give a comparison between the CC buttercomb and regular stainless steel combs such as the ones found on groomerschoice at http://www.groomerschoice.com/tools_combs_stainless.html?

Miko just turned 1 years old, and he's been matting like crazy. We already had to shave him once when he was 8 months old and looks like we may have to do it again this weekend. We brush him with a pin brush every night. We tried dematting combs but they really hurt him. He cries and whines and runs away.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sorry but it sounds like Miko is blowing coat. I have a CC buttercomb and I love it for mats I have not purchased other brands however... I have briefly used a greyhound comb and that was pretty nice too, but those are also pricey. They are just expensive and all grooming stuff seems to be! I don't know why..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The difference is the way it goes through the coat and doesn't snag the hair. I can't tell you exactly why it is different, but it is.

Also, I've had the teeth bend in some of my other combs when working on a stubborn mat. The CC buttercomb hasn't done that yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie asked this question to the CC people this weekend. It is all about how the pins are set into the comb. It is very labor intensive. Leslie- I kind of was zoning out after the description on why all of their products were great- do you remember why?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, that sounds like the Greyhound comb. They set each tooth into the spine individually. Many other combs are one solid piece.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- I thought the same thing, he was trying to steal their reasoning but he showed us two different combs and how the spine is and the pins are. Leslie- was I asleep at this point? I was trying to not buy anything else!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, I could have bet my DH posted this thread! He keeps asking me that question every single time I mention needing the buttercomb soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The difference is the way it goes through the coat and doesn't snag the hair. I can't tell you exactly why it is different, but it is.
> 
> Also, I've had the teeth bend in some of my other combs when working on a stubborn mat. The CC buttercomb hasn't done that yet.


:whoo: it works :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The conversation with spouse is not a good one <BG> Yesterday, DH stayed home with the kids and a big box came for me (which I ordered while he was gone hoping it would arrive when he was gone!) They also left the packing slip in it- I need to mark gift from now on! The exact quote "you paid how much for a tv tray???" My ringside table is so cute though 

Amanda


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

So you guys think it is worth the huge markup? The teeth better be made of platinum or something =P.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes, and they last and last. My personal favorite is the short, wide-tooth greyhound comb. It's fabulous for getting mats and loose hair out of my girl.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have a CC Buttercomb but I have a Greyhound comb and I love it. It's worth every penny. I have a Vellus pin brush that I like also. I have spent WAY more on the girls' brushes and combs and shampoos and conditioners than I have my own. Perhaps that's why their hair always looks better than mine! Oh well, they are Havanese. They have to impress people. I don't.:biggrin1:
I am lucky in that my DH is okay with whatever I buy for the girls. It's the items for ME he questions......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So now the question of which one???? There are lots of types listed on CC website.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I plan on buying #6 with DH's money :biggrin1: I think it would be nice to also have #0, but I already have a greyhound style in that size.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you have a dog with a full (thick) coat, the #005 is ideal because it has longer teeth and has the fine and coarse teeth. This comb is the comb of all combs. It does everything except for the facial hair. You could use the fine teeth on the face, and I have, especially if the dog has as much hair as Piaget does! (If your dog doesn't have a lot of facial hair, a flea comb would probably be better.)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh OOOPS, thank you Kimberly, I meant #5 not 6!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I use the #005 on Maddie because her coat is very thick. I like that it goes all the way down to her skin. I use the coarser tines to loosen a mat, then comb through with the finer ones. I also love the Li'l Pals Double Sided Comb. It gets those teensie snarls that the larger comb misses. Its also great for the face. http://www.dog.com/item/lil-pals-comb/


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Buttercomb and a greyhound...The Buttercomb seems to have a teflon coating as it glides very well through the hair. The greyhound is a close second.
I also found a small face comb that I really like..
I think they are all excellent grooming tools and well worth the money.

BTW, I had someone tell me to be sure the name is on the comb as you can easily be fooled into thinking it's the original product..


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Just got back from the groomer with Miko. It took 4 hours to wash and demat him. $100 a session is getting very expensive....but at least this time he wasn't shaved. I will invest in the CC #5. I figure if it means one less professional grooming a year, I already got my money back.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I received my CC buttercomb two days ago in the mail. I LOVE IT! I can't believe the difference between it and my eight dollar greyhound comb! With the other greyhound comb I'd get a ton of static and a sort of a ssshing sound that I can only imagine was the sound of me breaking my dearest Posh's coat. This comb easily glides through her hair and makes her look like she just had a bath. Totally worth the money!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The buttercomb seems smoother and more polished than the cheaper combs I have. Although, I DO own ONE comb with the same smoothness as the buttercomb, its a tiny lil' pals comb that I use for mats that I paid $3 for. That one and the buttercomb are my favorites.

I bought my buttercomb on Ebay. There is a seller there that sells them a few $ cheaper than any place online. I'd say a good comb is worth it in the long run, but yah.. I know what you mean.

Its crazy that I spend MORE money on Gucci's hair than I do MY hair! ound: Heck, I brush my hair with a $2 comb. lol

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I have misplaced my buttercomb and I'm going crazy!!! Of course I thought I won't put it in her carrier, I'll keep in my car on my way to my mom's and now I can't find it anywhere. Yes, I had it a total of two days before it went missing. ****


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy..have you tried looking under couch.chair cushions??? Also..under couches or chairs?

Sometimes I sit on my couch when I groom mu Havs and have had the comb slip between the cushions or end up under the furniture..


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

I had my buttercomb #5 for a few weeks now. It looks the same as my other $5.00 comb and works the same too. I don't think the $35.00 price tag is justified, but for some reason I only use buttercomb now. It's probably a mental thing that the more expensive comb must be better.


----------



## SUZIEQ637 (Apr 3, 2008)

Exactly how much is the buttercomb? Gracie is 7 months old and I am just beginning to find mats on her legs. It would break my heart to have to shave her. I have been using a spray before brushing and also trying to separate the mats with my fingers before brushing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzie, here is the link to the combs:http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

They range from $20 - $40, but my favorite is #005, which is $35.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I still say the comb works much better than my $8 greyhound comb, which now, of course, I'm using because I can't find my Buttercomb. 

Diane I have searched my car high and low, and I'm wondering if I might have somehow dropped en route....dang!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I really like the Evolution rotating combs


----------



## SUZIEQ637 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your opinions about the Buttercomb. I guess you can tell that I am new to this world. 

Kimberly, thanks so much for the web site. It's great to see what you are all talking about.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Perhaps Miko's hair won't be matted if you brush him every day like I brush Momo. :biggrin1: I am just kidding....Miko's daddy is my brother whom I love to tease 

If the tools doesn't improve anything, perhaps it's the way you brush. Wonder if they have videos on youtube to show how to properly brush a long haired dog.... Anyone have any tips?


----------

